# my dear ones nest box...



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

is this nest box ok for my monto & molly...pls provide with ur comments..do i need to keep nest bowl inside or shall i leave up to them to build the nest inside the box itself...i also kept some thin sticks near the mouth of the box which they try to drag inside so shall i let them to bulid inside the box without nest bowl


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would put the nest bowl inside the box. Provide them with plenty of small twigs and such. Pigeons love to decorate the nest.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's k i will provide them...once if they build nest i can't clean the box ? what to do cos their nest will be disturbed


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can clean it if it gets dirty just try to it back the same way as you found it. Probably they will poop around the nest and not in it.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I actually give them an old shirt, and once they have babies, I change the shirt everyday. If I just let them sit on fake eggs, I don't have to do this and I just give them strips of newspapers and they drag everyone one in the nest box. If you do let them have babies the reason why I give them a shirt is because the babies feet need to get traction on something so they don't get splayed legs. But I'm new at this maybe there are other things people use but a old t-shirt worked great for me. Do you want them to have babies or are you replacing them with fake eggs? min


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Sundar, nice innovation man, I suggest you use nest bowls, bcos cleaning the box is much easier when using bowls.

Generally during incubation time, the poop will fall outside the bowl, so you can remove the bowl, clean the nest and keep the bowl back without disturbing the eggs.

Good luck and let us know when they lay their eggs please.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I actually give them an old shirt, and once they have babies, I change the shirt everyday. If I just let them sit on fake eggs, I don't have to do this and I just give them strips of newspapers and they drag everyone one in the nest box. If you do let them have babies the reason why I give them a shirt is because the babies feet need to get traction on something so they don't get splayed legs. But I'm new at this maybe there are other things people use but a old t-shirt worked great for me. Do you want them to have babies or are you replacing them with fake eggs? min


Strips of news paper, nice, have never tried that before, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

You can also give the dry straws, which are available freely................


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I actually give them an old shirt, and once they have babies, I change the shirt everyday. If I just let them sit on fake eggs, I don't have to do this and I just give them strips of newspapers and they drag everyone one in the nest box. If you do let them have babies the reason why I give them a shirt is because the babies feet need to get traction on something so they don't get splayed legs. But I'm new at this maybe there are other things people use but a old t-shirt worked great for me. Do you want them to have babies or are you replacing them with fake eggs? min


i want to have babies..since one month i am having but they were fighting in the begining now only they are oving each other..and now started building nest..


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah, they take time to settle down..... good to hear that they have started nesting.... can expect the eggs shortly.....
keep us posted....

Thanks,


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Good work....did you build it yourself? I hope Molly lays soon. Keep us updated on it ok. Nest bowl is what I would use to keep the box clean. Everyone here is giving good advice, just choose whats best for you. Later


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice pair of birds Sundar,good luck breeding them.


----------

